# Indy LRM Show



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats the exact date, and whose all goin or gonna be there... and is there a website with more info on the show :cheesy:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

www.lowridermagazine.com


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whose all goin on here :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Depends on if I can take leave.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

OURLIFE C C WILL BE THERE BUT NOT SHOWING............


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

My son and I will be there in the pit.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

2 cars from Rollerz Only Cleveland will be showing... a 2 door caprice, and one TBA


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RNL CUSTOMS count us in.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

4 sure I,ll B there :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS will have cars showin.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled will be there


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

maybe ill meet some of u fools :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

RollerZ Only WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=489912]


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Probably going with my hopper.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

LuxuriouS Indy will be there for sure......not sure whos all showing yet....but we will be there for sure.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Mar 7 2006, 01:21 PM~4994200
> *LuxuriouS Indy will be there for sure......not sure whos all showing yet....but we will be there for sure.
> *


LuxuriouS Chicago will be there also.. not sure whats showing and whats not..


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Mar 7 2006, 01:23 AM~4992418
> *RollerZ Only WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [attachmentid=489912]
> *


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

EL BARRIO C.C. Will Be There


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS SAN JOSE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE SHOWING MY BROTHERS SOME LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll be there representing in full effect


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me and didimakeyascream will be there


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am sure some one from westside will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 5 2006, 09:12 PM~4982654
> *2 cars from Rollerz Only Cleveland will be showing...  a 2 door caprice, and one TBA
> *


hmmmmm.......... You've been kinda quite lately........could it be you?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

not sure if im showing,,,but ill be there


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

Truucha lowriding videos will be in the house,with a vendor booth


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Mar 8 2006, 10:42 AM~5001214
> *Truucha lowriding videos will be in the house,with a vendor booth
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im sure i will be there..im not gonna be taking my car..but im gonna go to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Mar 8 2006, 12:42 PM~5001214
> *Truucha lowriding videos will be in the house,with a vendor booth
> *


you going to have 22 then?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 8 2006, 01:52 PM~5002617
> *you going to have 22 then?
> *


yes sir vol 22 will be in the house


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

UCE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE




:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

will be there


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 8 2006, 11:40 AM~5001207
> *hmmmmm.......... You've been kinda quite lately........could it be you?
> *


possibly


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 9 2006, 09:20 PM~5013444
> *will be there
> *


nice!

I missed you guys last year. I even stopped someone with your club shirt on to ask where y'all were :biggrin: 

your club repped hard as fuck in the 04 Indy show. hope to see it again this year!

:thumbsup:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 9 2006, 09:01 PM~5014089
> *possibly
> *



haha R.O. classifieds chapter showing strong! hahaha


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

<<<--------- will be there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

314 Gateway Ridaz will be there.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Mar 9 2006, 07:04 PM~5013272
> *UCE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

DROPMOB WILL BE AT INDY!


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

ImpressionS C.C will be there!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

any one know the address and times?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85CADDYFIED_@Mar 19 2006, 12:35 AM~5077992
> *any one know the address and times?
> *


I know it's at The Fairgrounds and their shows usually run from like 11:00am - 6:00pm, but for the best info go to:

www.lowridermagazine.com 

OR

Go to your local magazine stand and get a copy of Lowrider!!


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 5 2006, 07:32 PM~4982791
> *4 sure I,ll B there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 5 2006, 07:12 PM~4982654
> *2 cars from Rollerz Only Cleveland will be showing...  a 2 door caprice, and one TBA
> *


2 CARS FROM ROLLERZONLY TULSA,OK WILL BE SHOWING. BIG D-WHATS UP.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

314 Gateway Ridaz will have at least 2 cars. We are bringing a 63 Chevy Impala SS Convertible and the green Midwest Showdown Sweepstakes Caprice. I'm trying to convince my cousin to bring his rag 4 also - we'll see.

Caprice-Give-Away Sweepstakes car:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

whats the date on that show homie :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 21 2006, 10:47 AM~5092192
> *whats the date on that show homie :biggrin:
> *


June 11th. We have a thread for 5th Annual Midwest Showdown for more info.


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

im counting the days


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

n e one seen the lil discount ticket shit in the lowrider mag yet for the show... i havent seen it, and im wantin to get it to save a few extra bucks, otherwise its 30 a piece to get in :angry:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Mar 19 2006, 07:24 PM~5082012
> *2 CARS FROM ROLLERZONLY TULSA,OK WILL BE SHOWING. BIG D-WHATS UP.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 27 2006, 10:42 PM~5132443
> *n e one seen the lil discount ticket shit in the lowrider mag yet for the show... i havent seen it, and im wantin to get it to save a few extra bucks, otherwise its 30 a piece to get in :angry:
> *


or it says o'rielly for discount tickets when purchasing more than one... so whats o'riellys and n e one seen the shit in the mag yet?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 08:09 AM~5000716
> *me and didimakeyascream will be there
> *


your goin fool.... were gonna have to meet up somewhere up there... im goin for sure unless the kid bein born comes in the way than i wont be able to make it... but the kid should be born anytime now, if not after, kinda hopin before so we can bring her with us


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

when is it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 28 2006, 08:46 PM~5138576
> *when is it?
> *


april 23 at the indiana state fairgrounds


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87-lady (Jun 25, 2004)

Does anyone have any hotel information? Wheres everyone staying?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87-lady_@Mar 31 2006, 08:21 PM~5159343
> *Does anyone have any hotel information? Wheres everyone staying?
> *


what kinda hotel u lookin to stay in... i aint gettin one cuz i live like 20 mins away


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I know most of us if not all going from RO minnesota I dont know whos showing or hopping yet, TBA at a later time :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 31 2006, 08:52 PM~5159476
> *I know most of us if not all going from RO minnesota I dont know whos showing or hopping yet, TBA at a later time :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowforever06 (Aug 10, 2005)

hey didimakeyascream we will be there but no cars to show this year there all still in the making. later were working on the new cd comin out


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlowforever06_@Apr 1 2006, 08:56 AM~5161260
> *hey didimakeyascream we will be there but no cars to show this year  there all still in the making. later were working on the new cd comin out
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sic-87-lady (Jun 25, 2004)

Somewhere by the show. I can't remember the hotel we stayed in last year. 
Isn't there some on Shadeland ave or am I thinking of somewhere else?




> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 31 2006, 09:32 PM~5159387
> *what kinda hotel u lookin to stay in... i aint gettin one cuz i live like 20 mins away
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87-lady_@Apr 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5162353
> *Somewhere by the show. I can't remember the hotel we stayed in last year.
> Isn't there some on Shadeland ave or am I thinking of somewhere else?
> *


just go to yahoo or google or somethin and search through the hotel listings, i think the area code by the show is 46217, but im not for sure tho


----------



## joksta69 (Mar 22, 2004)

Sweet Chariots will be there. Maybe showing if the impalas get done in time.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joksta69_@Apr 1 2006, 08:03 PM~5163338
> *Sweet Chariots will be there. Maybe showing if the impalas get done in time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be there all the way fom wyoming i got to pick up my PITBULL FRAME.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

sorry guys but i cant find our hotel info from last year, anyone got any close hotels to the show? gotta reserve rooms.


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Indianapolis Travelodge
4630 Lafayette Rd
I-65 Exit 121 / Hotel On Rig
Indianapolis, IN 46254 

Lees Inn Indianapolis
5011 Lafayette Rd
Indianapolis, IN 46254

Here's a few west of the fairgrounds. Just ride 38th St. east and u run right into to the fairgrounds on the left right before fall creek parkway. All of them should be under $60 a night.

46217 zip is a southside zip code by the way. The fairgrounds is 38 blocks NE of downtown indy.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 3 2006, 11:16 PM~5175091
> *sorry guys but i cant find our hotel info from last year, anyone got any close hotels to the show? gotta reserve rooms.
> *


la quinta inn 7304e. 21st st indianapolis in 46219


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

no info yet of the MN rides yet will know after a little while :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2Icedout (Apr 5, 2006)

I heard the street truck dance is gonna be a all out battle!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

as long as brian gelespy doesn't influence the voting ,,if he has that type of sway being a tour sponser...isn't being a tour sponser and competeing in the comp kinda like have a car show and giving yourself all the trophies?kinda like takin a place at carl casper show ,does he have that type of pull at GOLO? not making a statement or hating i am asking questions . :dunno: from what i heard he was given 1st place at tampa it wasn't earned..any one else who was there have an opinion about it?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## mad_fabricator (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah brians truck earned it down in tampa... anyone one who says different is just hatin cuz they lost...those cool cars and Tn'D cars are off the hook, dont be hatin... oh and did anyone else happen to see that 10yr old yoohoo danced the bisquit and qualified for vegas.... no such thing as politics in hop/dance.... if there were, why would they let pro hopper win radical dance nat'l champ??? props to rob from RNL....

YO Robb me and piper and crew will be there for the partyin

Word Bitches........


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i can't argue your opinion ,the person i heard it from isn't involved in the dance/hop comp appaerently you were ther and can callit better than me ...who is brower kustomz?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

a week and a 1/2 or for some 2 weeks left before Indy. Good luck to all that are planning to show or be in the pit.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

hydroguru.com will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Rnl customs will be repin like always.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS IV LIFE will be there fo sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad_fabricator (Apr 11, 2005)

brower kustumz is just my lil house thing i got goin on... this brower... piper's right hand man from pumps n' dumps.


----------



## 2Icedout (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah that fixin shit is all a made up thing, these guy really battle it out and have the pride to give each other props.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

no such thing as politics in hop/dance.... if there were, why would they let pro hopper win radical dance nat'l champ??? props to rob from RNL....



well rob is from pro hopper and his truck just works it's ass off.

you are runnin with a cce crowd so it is only expected for you tofeel the way you do.i defended cce when cp was sponcered.

i was blind to politics till cris was sponcered and then when he was dropped it was really apparent the things brian does like refusing to sell john nichols parts cause they were for cp if you think that is a lie ask john.

well good luck to all competitors win lose or drawl i am sure the competitors wil put thier hearts in to the vehicles :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Winner of 3rd Place Mild Custom 60's Convertible - Indy Lowrider Tour 2005

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 9 2006, 06:48 AM~5206447
> *Winner of 3rd Place Mild Custom 60's Convertible - Indy Lowrider Tour 2005
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 9 2006, 08:48 AM~5206447
> *Winner of 3rd Place Mild Custom 60's Convertible - Indy Lowrider Tour 2005
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

WESTSIDE will be reppin in the show and in the pit for Indy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=532468]the green 68 got a new setup just for LRM SHOW in INDY CAN YOU SAY REMOVABLE RACK AND STILL DOING ITS THING WITH 8 BATTERIES


----------



## 1 Bad 71 (Jun 6, 2003)

the wife and i will be there. we always go, it our anniversery. we go for the weekend. wheres the party at???


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Good for a few cars:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Rydaz 4 Life will be up there...aint rollin nothing up.... hope to see some of yall up there


----------



## tlaloc (Mar 26, 2005)

brown impressions from dade city, fl will be there representing TLALOC.

[attachmentid=537973]


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 11 2006, 08:07 AM~5218416
> *Good for a few cars:
> *


That's all we will have - a few cars. My 63 rag, my cousins 64 rag, and the candy green Caprice that will be given away at our show in June. But some other clubs from St. Louis are bringing their cars - so STL will be representin' fo sho


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

For Indy - whats crack'n Saturday night and where?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

so what or who is all shwing and hopping from the RO, my car wont be done in time


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

hopefully will be there....... will be my first LRM show


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Apr 18 2006, 09:01 PM~5269808
> *hopefully will be there....... will be my first LRM show
> *



mine too, but not looking to promising with the deadline of cinco de mayo coming up here in Mn and I must pay to get my car back from the juice and reinforced frame being done on it,LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

To the out of towners that are coming in for the show I wish you a safe trip here and back, Plus best of luck to those that are either showing or that will be in the pit.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> To the out of towners that are coming in for the show I wish you a safe trip here and back, Plus best of luck to those that are either showing or that will be in the pit.
> 
> 
> [/b]


Agreeed and backed by the Steel City ...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

good luck to all my car is not done so im not going, had a bill come up for the money i had saved for the trip  , maybe next year


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

LETS GO ROLLERZ ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! take this home :biggrin:


----------



## 1 Bad 71 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Apr 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5258529
> *For Indy - whats crack'n Saturday night and where?
> *



thats whay i want to know. i will be there from sat to mon. where is everyone staying at?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 Bad 71_@Apr 22 2006, 01:26 AM~5290877
> *thats whay i want to know. i will be there from sat to mon. where is everyone staying at?
> *


My house! :biggrin:


----------



## 1 Bad 71 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Apr 22 2006, 07:59 AM~5291449
> *My house! :biggrin:
> *


whats up man? im getting ready to leave now


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

<---------- Will be there. Isn't there a hour time difference between ohio and indiana?


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Apr 22 2006, 09:41 AM~5291590
> *<---------- Will be there. Isn't there a hour time difference between ohio and indiana?
> *




that vagina in your avatar will be there? Just say where and when.....j/k me and regallowlow187 should be on the road tommorow early to be there in time......................and yes you pick up one hour going from ohio to indy  and lose it on the way home


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

just got back from the show its was ok same old cars


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Apr 23 2006, 08:53 PM~5299212
> *just got back from the show its was ok same old cars
> *


yep...and i don't recall paying $30 general admission to see them last time either :angry:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

What up homies ... Jus my .02cents - I'm still driving home from it. Another 4 hours to go : (


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

i think this show sucked just my 2 cents have been to better indy shows


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well i thought it was pretty good considering it was the first lowrider show ive actually dropped the money donw on to go... persoanlly i thought there were to many ricers.. ricers i dont see as a lowrider and to me look pretty damn dumb... n e one know who was show winner?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

theres the pictures i got from the show.. some of them might not be good (kinda dark) and somes a lil big, but o well


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

This was "my" first actual "LRM" event and enjoyed every minute of it. Kick'n it wit my homies, the road trip and adventure that it brings in itself along with being surrounded by all tha good peoples and then the UCE car club for showing us around and treating us as if we were a part of their family makes me think of the same situation that Joots ( I think it is ) had when he found himself in CALI and the post he put up ( if you've never seen it or read it - dont miss it and be sure to check it out right here on LayitLow ) I feel like we were blessed with a once in a life time opportunity and it was a complete honor and privlage. Thanks to KITA & JAE for showing us the meaning & purpose of their club ... 

Now although not perfect I really enjoyed the show over all and look forward to attending other city's to compare like Louisville, Englishtown and which ever we enjoy best then make it there every year. Once again thanks to UCE car club and hope all of the out towners and travelers had a safe and blessed trip home, as we did.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Apr 24 2006, 07:16 AM~5302240
> *This was "my" first actual "LRM" event and enjoyed every minute of it. Kick'n it wit my homies, the road trip and adventure that it brings in itself along with being surrounded by all tha good peoples and then the UCE car club for showing us around and treating us as if we were a part of their family makes me think of the same situation that Joots ( I think it is ) had when he found himself in CALI and the post he put up ( if you've never seen it or read it - dont miss it and be sure to check it out right here on LayitLow ) I feel like we were blessed with a once in a life time opportunity and it was a complete honor and privlage. Thanks to KITA & JAE for showing us the meaning & purpose of their club  ...
> 
> Now although not perfect I really enjoyed the show over all and look forward to attending other city's to compare like Louisville, Englishtown and which ever we enjoy best then make it there every year. Once again thanks to UCE car club and hope all of the out towners and travelers had a safe and blessed trip home, as we did.
> *


there u go bro good words right there its all bout having fun :biggrin: good u made it back ok


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks homie wish we woulda met now that I think about it - but got caught up in all the hype of having my cherry pop'd and what not!

I seen the big LUXURIOUS rep'n as well, buying up all them Truucha & Cali Swangin DVD's


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Apr 24 2006, 07:40 AM~5302346
> *Thanks homie wish we woulda met now that I think about it - but got caught up in all the hype of having my cherry pop'd and what not!
> 
> I seen the big LUXURIOUS rep'n as well, buying up all them Truucha & Cali Swangin DVD's
> *


its all good bro


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Apr 24 2006, 10:16 AM~5302240
> *This was "my" first actual "LRM" event and enjoyed every minute of it. Kick'n it wit my homies, the road trip and adventure that it brings in itself along with being surrounded by all tha good peoples and then the UCE car club for showing us around and treating us as if we were a part of their family makes me think of the same situation that Joots ( I think it is ) had when he found himself in CALI and the post he put up ( if you've never seen it or read it - dont miss it and be sure to check it out right here on LayitLow ) I feel like we were blessed with a once in a life time opportunity and it was a complete honor and privlage. Thanks to KITA & JAE for showing us the meaning & purpose of their club  ...
> 
> Now although not perfect I really enjoyed the show over all and look forward to attending other city's to compare like Louisville, Englishtown and which ever we enjoy best then make it there every year. Once again thanks to UCE car club and hope all of the out towners and travelers had a safe and blessed trip home, as we did.
> *


KITA is a great dude, I always enjoy the opportunity to bullshit with him at the shows..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5206447
> *Winner of 3rd Place Mild Custom 60's Convertible - Indy Lowrider Tour 2005
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


way to go ...put it down! only wish i coulda been there with ya'll


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Apr 22 2006, 05:34 PM~5293177
> *that vagina in your avatar will be there? Just say where and when.....j/k me and regallowlow187 should be on the road tommorow early to be there in time......................and yes you pick up one hour going from ohio to indy   and lose it on the way home
> *


 So I take it you found out that you didn't lose an hour this time? Indiana went to Eastern time officially on April 2nd. 

It was nice meeting some new faces


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

SHIT, I HAD A GOOD TIME!! :biggrin: DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES TOOK HOME 3 AWARDS


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Apr 24 2006, 10:49 AM~5303020
> *SHIT, I HAD A GOOD TIME!! :biggrin:  DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES TOOK HOME 3 AWARDS
> *


COngrats to all you homies .......... BTW nice ride fucker  :biggrin: 

See you soon Joe


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5303047
> *COngrats to all you homies .......... BTW nice ride fucker   :biggrin:
> 
> See you soon Joe
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!  CONGRATS TO YOU & YOUR CLUB, ALSO TO THE N.I.L.A.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

it was a good show see'n all the homies since last summer waz cool as hell, my only thing was that, they would'nt let us show the 2 cars we drove out there, cuz we waz 7min. late. lowrider magizine, what can you say.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 24 2006, 01:40 PM~5303404
> *it was a good show see'n all the homies since last summer waz cool as hell, my only thing was that, they would'nt let us show the 2 cars we drove out there, cuz we waz 7min. late. lowrider magizine, what can you say.
> *


They was tight too holmes - You talk'n bout the black lincoln and the Big Body, right?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Apr 22 2006, 09:41 AM~5291590
> *<---------- Will be there. Isn't there a hour time difference between ohio and indiana?
> *


No you dont...they changed that this year...indiana and ohio are on the same times now.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

who won best of show, anyone know?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Brown Impressions doin it big with this hottie!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Apr 24 2006, 02:14 PM~5304750
> *Brown Impressions doin it big with this hottie!
> 
> 
> ...


  i never seen her there


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i brought my lady so i paid 60. ouch next time i puttin the daily in the show its cheaper


----------



## locololo82 (Feb 11, 2006)

did anybody see the concert?

anyone know where to get a _franchise_cd?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

keep the pics flowin....


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT UP MARK ROSE??!! IM THE GUY WITH THE 64


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Apr 24 2006, 10:43 AM~5303424
> *They was tight too holmes - You talk'n bout the black lincoln and the Big Body, right?
> *


yeah, how did you know? :uh:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Parked next to yah and they were look'n good, it's a shame they wouldn't let them in - woulda rather seem more of that then the mutha fuck'n DONKS I seen ....
ya dig?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Apr 24 2006, 10:40 AM~5303404
> *it was a good show see'n all the homies since last summer waz cool as hell, my only thing was that, they would'nt let us show the 2 cars we drove out there, cuz we waz 7min. late. lowrider magizine, what can you say.
> *



7 minutes late and no showing, but rules are rules if they switched them for you, what if someone else was late too then they would have to switch them for them too

but 7 minutes come on, you should of got ahold of a internal hook up and had your cars in the show, LOL


----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

I took at picture of almost every 64 and some 2's and 3's and some hoppers but I can't seem to get them posted.???? any help???


----------



## BOSSHOS (Sep 19, 2005)

i won 3rd place 90's and newer with my 92 caprice grape jelly


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2006, 05:34 PM~5305191
> *  i never seen her there
> *


I did


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

NICE^^^^^ :biggrin: 

her names Stacy...


----------



## milfintraining (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2006, 04:34 PM~5305191
> *  i never seen her there
> *



oh darn thats so sad lol :tears:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I might have some pics of this hottie?? hehehe :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I heard from from Saul Vargas from LOWRIDER that she may be the next Dazza!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

PRIVATE COLLECTION


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Apr 30 2006, 01:34 AM~5341891
> *I heard from from Saul Vargas from LOWRIDER that she may be the next Dazza!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Not a chance!!! She cute but and that hot.


----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

Indy Hop


----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry kind of blurry


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)




----------



## brandtdavis (Jul 19, 2004)

anymore pics out there?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah but there all of the same that everyone else is post'n! :happysad:


----------

